# The Life of Riley



## Michael. (Jun 17, 2014)

.

Just arrived.

Must check my lottery numbers.



.​


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice! ... and infinity pools have always intrigued me too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Riley on DOG-CAM!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2014)

Michael. said:


> ..Must check my lottery numbers.



Heard on the local news, someone recently lost out on 12 million dollars because they didn't check their numbers... now that would be suicide time!:crying:


----------

